# office visit, echo and ekg



## tdnguyentx (Dec 4, 2012)

Hello all, I am new with cardiology coding - can someone please clarify?
my cardiologist often does an echo, ekg and an office visit. all in one office visit. 
for this I have been billing for an office visit (example follow up visit) cpt 99214- Modifier 25
, 93000, and 93306 together. Everything is being done in a single office and interpret by a single cardiologist.  Is this correct? 

Thank you
Nguyen


----------



## jewlz0879 (Dec 5, 2012)

Just making sure I understand here. Does your physician own the echo equipment? Is he performing and interpreting? If so, 93306 (in office) is correct, however, if he is only interpreting ("interpret by a single cardiologist"), then I would bill 93306-26. 

You can bill 99214-25 as long as the procedure (echo) was not already planned.


----------



## tdnguyentx (Dec 5, 2012)

Thank you Julie. .you are correct. he owns the echo and is doing in his office and interprets the results also.  I am not clear what do you mean by as long it is not planned. Thank you again for your time.. TNguyen


----------



## jewlz0879 (Dec 6, 2012)

As long as the echo was not planned to be done on a different DOS/encounter. 

Sometimes in our office a patient comes in for follow-up but with current problems/symptoms and they can't always get a procedure on the same day, so our physician will have him/her scheduled to come back forthe procedure only. We bill no addiitional E&M in this situation.


----------



## tdnguyentx (Dec 6, 2012)

Got it Julie.. thank you very much you are correct. Just want to be sure I am right.. Have a great Holidays. .TNguyen


----------

